# Java update?



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I keep getting this damn pop up saying my java is out of date and to update it now, I did update it but not on the pop up ads (went thru the control panel and clicked on the Java icon then update.) Does any one know if that is a virus? Could I have one? I have Nortons, Advanced System Care, IObit malware fighter and a few other programs and non say I have been hit.
I get the pop up on here it looks different than the other pop up ads i have been getting.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Not sure what browser you are using but check the add-ons and will tell you if it's outdated or not.

Pat


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I use Firefox and Chrome, both are saying that, I did check the add-ons both say up to date.


----------



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

Did you restart the computer. Also what version of windows?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Midas said:


> Did you restart the computer. Also what version of windows?


XP pro, it has been rebooted a bunch of times I am about to just boot the damn thing, this pop up is driving me insane. Wait I am already insane so maybe it's making me normal


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Uninstall and then do a fresh install. 

Java is such a security risk that if you don't need it then just get rid of it.


----------



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

Have to agree, I personally thought it was windows 8 as I had the same problem. Not being familiar with win 8 I did a backup to my last update. Seeing how your having same problem on windows xp makes me want to look more into it. Hope you get it situated


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Get rid of Norton too - biggest resource hog there is and it never blocks chit anyway.

Pat


----------



## JET (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah, most of the malware programs are junk. The best one I have found is malwarebytes and then follow up with CCleaner.


----------



## MorrisD (Jul 22, 2013)

I only use Java for online banking with one single bank and now actually thinking of changing bank just to get rid of that. Such a security risk apparently.


----------

